# Need help finding the string length I need to buy!



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Measure along the surface from string notch to string notch on the face of the bow without the bumps or dips from the handgrip. From what I see it will probably be 60" which would be the AMO length so a 57" string should be correct. If the length is different then subtract 3" from the length.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did a quick search and it looks like 56" is what is used on that bow, and you can get strings from 3 rivers or click on the top of the page for Lancaster archery supply.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=307093

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=946531

Do a search for "ben pearson super jet bow 3350 string length" and you might find more info.

Edit: Darn, 2 minutes late.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I Have that bow a 56" string will fit it. That is a all fiberglass bow if you use b-50 you will get a lot of handshock an slower speed. I highly reccommend a modern string for the bow will help with speed an gets rid of most of the handshock. Modern string is like d-97 d-10 8125 or anything else. They shoot pretty good with right string also try to match string serving size to arrows.


----------



## deer2eat (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the helpful post.



northern boy said:


> I Have that bow a 56" string will fit it. That is a all fiberglass bow if you use b-50 you will get a lot of handshock an slower speed. I highly reccommend a modern string for the bow will help with speed an gets rid of most of the handshock. Modern string is like d-97 d-10 8125 or anything else. They shoot pretty good with right string also try to match string serving size to arrows.


Northern Boy, you have this bow and you shoot a 56" string on it. If it is a 60" bow and I use this rule of thumb to subtract 3" and that is the string length, why would this one be 56"? I am new to traditional archery and wish to learn! Hope you can expand. Is it just the make of this one? 

Is b-50, d-97, d-10 8125 the material used for the string? That will help with hand shock? 

Thanks everyone and please feel free to expand upon my questions if it's not to much trouble.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Why don't you get a custom string from someone like oliverstacy? It'll cost you $20 but be better quality then anything off eBay, and you can order it in whatever color combination you want, from any material you want, with whatever strand count you'd like. He will help you make sure your getting the correct length and his turnaround time is fast!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

deer - 

Rock and Northern are correct, about 56" should work. Don't go and blow $20 bucks on a string, that's more than the bow is worth. Not trying to be nasty, just reality. (A lot of us older guys started with bows just like that one.) 

Regarding the bow, just check it over closely for cracks. Solid fiberglass bows are nearly indestructible, with the operative word being *nearly*. While those bows can be shot with minor cracks, I wouldn't take the chance, fiberglass splinters can be annoying.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bowbodger (Apr 7, 2011)

That Ben Pearson Super Jet is the first bow I ever owned 25lb draw a decent kids starter bow. I even managed to kill a few rabbits with it and that was without a nock point and using any arrows I could get my hands on mostly the cheap hardware store woodies. Does bring back some memories.


Jeff


----------



## deer2eat (Mar 22, 2011)

coiloil37 said:


> Why don't you get a custom string from someone like oliverstacy? It'll cost you $20 but be better quality then anything off eBay, and you can order it in whatever color combination you want, from any material you want, with whatever strand count you'd like. He will help you make sure your getting the correct length and his turnaround time is fast!


Thanks coiloil37, i will check into that. I would rather not buy from ebay, just bought a string off there last year, but that was before I really started getting into AT.


----------



## deer2eat (Mar 22, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> deer -
> 
> Rock and Northern are correct, about 56" should work. Don't go and blow $20 bucks on a string, that's more than the bow is worth. Not trying to be nasty, just reality. (A lot of us older guys started with bows just like that one.)
> 
> ...


No worries viper1, I agree with you totally. I again am trying to get this bow together for a young boy in our church archery group. It was given to him years ago but it didn't have a string. So I am going to get him fixed up and her will be pretty excited I'm sure. 

I have checked the bow over and it does look good. I will keep an eye it though!

Thanks for you help!


----------



## deer2eat (Mar 22, 2011)

Bowbodger said:


> That Ben Pearson Super Jet is the first bow I ever owned 25lb draw a decent kids starter bow. I even managed to kill a few rabbits with it and that was without a nock point and using any arrows I could get my hands on mostly the cheap hardware store woodies. Does bring back some memories.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Glad this thing brought back some good memories! I think this one is 35 lbs. Hopefully this bow will keep this young lad into archery for a while!


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

b-50 is a older string material that has alot of give in it an will also give the user of the bow some handshock. Yes d-97 d10 8125 is a new string material with less give an helps that fiberglass bow alot with hand shock. just order a 56" string of any modern material. Trust me you don,t want b-50 string on a all fiberglass bow. A 14-16 strand count will work fine.


----------



## deer2eat (Mar 22, 2011)

northern boy said:


> b-50 is a older string material that has alot of give in it an will also give the user of the bow some handshock. Yes d-97 d10 8125 is a new string material with less give an helps that fiberglass bow alot with hand shock. just order a 56" string of any modern material. Trust me you don,t want b-50 string on a all fiberglass bow. A 14-16 strand count will work fine.


Thanks you very much for all your help!! I have learned something new!!


----------



## buffrider (Dec 15, 2011)

Call chad at recurves.com. Just ordered a string from him. He knows his stuff and will get exactly what you want.


----------



## SPTiger (Dec 18, 2007)

buffrider said:


> Call chad at recurves.com. Just ordered a string from him. He knows his stuff and will get exactly what you want.


This! Chad will get you fixed up with a string in no time.


----------



## buffrider (Dec 15, 2011)

Yup yup


----------



## kitsune (Aug 13, 2013)

hello all, 
i recently picked up a Ben Pearson 335 with similar measurements to the ones mentioned above. based on responses to this thread, i ordered a string (56") for it from lancaster archery. just strung it, and it seems like the string is a little short. from the handle to the string is about 12". is this right?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

that string is tooooooooo short.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Is tha a 56" string or 56a mo length?


----------



## kitsune (Aug 13, 2013)

well that explains it... i just put a tape measure up to it and it turns out they sent me a 51" string--didnt' even occur to me to double check the measurement of the string to the packaging...
thanks for the quick responses everyone. looks like ill have to wait another week or so to get started.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've owned a few of those over the years, but can't remember if they came 60", 62", or both. Using a flexible tape measure, or a string (that you can lay straight and measure later).....

Start at the "top" of the string groove. Follow the contour of the limb, through the center of the riser, follow the contour of the other limb to the "top" of the other string groove. That will give you the bow length. That bow will get a string around 3.5" shorter than the bow length. The one that is braced at 12" has the wrong string.

As best I can recall, those bows are only worth maybe $15 on the open market...IF your intention was to sell it for a profit, it would be silly to put a new string on it.

However, since you are trying to help a kid get started in the sport, you can't put a price on it. Since it's for a kid, as soon as you figure out the bow length send me a PM and we'll get something going asap. 

Thanks for the good word men.

Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

kit - 

Did you order a 56" string or an AMO 56" string? 

A 56" string will be 56" and about right for that bow, and AMO 65" string will be 53" and give you that kind of brace height. 
Measure the string, while it's on the bow.

That brace height (12") may look weird, but won't hurt the bow, only the performance, and there wasn't a lot of that to begin with (sorry).

Viper1 out..


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have one of these, but mine doesn't say Super Jet on it (it does say Cat. No 3350 though) and I use a 56" actual length (60" AMO) string which gives me a brace height of 7.5 inches.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

kit -

Sorry about the typo

line should have read:



Viper1 said:


> kit -
> 
> A 56" string will be 56" and about right for that bow, and *an AMO 56" *string will be 53" and give you that kind of brace height.


Viper1 out.


----------



## kitsune (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks for all the responses, everyone. looks like i got an 'everyone wins' hand dealt to me. i picked up a few old used bows recently, and one of them (an old shakespeare x-22) came with a string that is in decent shape _and_ fits the ben pearson 'ok' (brace height is a little over 8"). its not perfect but i cant justify buying another string just for this bow. the other bow that i picked up is an old shakespeare x-32 super necedah that is 54". it's looking like the string i ordered from lancaster by mistake for the pearson 335 might just work on this bow. that string was 56"amo and measured out to about 51", so i'm thinking that some twisting will make it work on the x-32 super necedah. at least, thats what i'm hoping... 
it was gonna cost me almost the price of a new string for me to return the incorrect string and have lancaster ship the proper string for the pearson (return shipping cost plus $7shipping and handling fee for the replacement)--so im better off trying to utilize what i already have then getting everything to the T and spending twice as much. 

id be interested to hear your thoughts on this approach. thank you for sharing your knowledge.

kitsune


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

kit -

As long as all the strings are Dacron or a variant, and in good condition, you OK. 
Still something is amiss, an AMO 56" string should measure 53".

Viper1 out.


----------



## kitsune (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm, interesting. i will double measure everything and if it turns out that the string is in fact too short, maybe lancaster will issue me a full swap return/exchange. makes more sense if the mistake was on the string length they sent rather than me ordering the wrong length entirely.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

kit - 

Just measure it on the bow, from the end of one loop to the end of the other.
Not exactly AMO spec, but will get you close enough.

LAS has great customer service, so if there's a problem, give them a call.

Viper1 out.


----------

